
Launch of new personal security device (Crypto currencies, FIDO, PGP, SSH) - totofrance
https://medium.com/@Ledger/ledger-nano-s-secure-multi-currency-hardware-wallet-65b0574cfaa1#.qjhwor9s3
======
murzika
This product has the particularly to be architectured around a secure element
and be open source (not with Java Card, not powerful enough for these usages,
but BOLOS)

